# read-only file system error?



## Fl1pp3r (Jan 1, 2006)

Hello all!
This is my first time upgrading my series2 tivo, and with a 160G harddrive. I've been following the Hinsdale guide and have gotten to creating the small backup.
I've connected drives per Hinsdale
hda: c drive
hdb: upgrade drive
hdc: Tivo A
hdd: cd-rom
I mounted my c drive and typed in the last command: mfsbackup -f 9999 -6so /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdc
the next prompt i was given was: "/mnt/dos/tivo.bak:Read-only file system"  
Mfs is reporting the appropriate size drive so i don't think I need Qunlock.
What do I do next?  
It was all going so smoothly.
Thanks!


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

It might help if you were tell us how the drives are connected.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Do you have a FAT32 partition on your C drive, and do you have your C drive mounted to /mnt/dos?


----------



## Fl1pp3r (Jan 1, 2006)

i don't have a FAT32 partition on my c drive. I thought my c drive was mounted and i did try to remount, just in case it wasn't, and Mfs told me drive was already mounted.


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

No FAT32 partition is your problem. If you read all the fine print in Hinsdale you will see that the backup needs to go into a FAT32 partition to work correctly.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

You are probably running XP with a NTFS partition try making the backup to the new drive. NOTE: *Never boot WinXP with a bootable TiVo drive installed.*

1. Boot your WinXX with the new replacement drive installed make a FAT32 partition on the new drive a 1 Gig partition will be fine. 
2. Boot MFSTools CD with the new replacement drive and the original TiVo drive Mount the new drive and make your backup. (for this step the WinXX drive is removed/unplugged) 
3. Boot WinXX with the original TiVo drive removed copy the backup to the Windows drive and/or burn to CD.

You can now test your backup by restoring to the new drive. 
Continue with the upgrade.


----------



## Fl1pp3r (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks funtoupgrade!
Thanks very much to HomeUser for the step by step for this newb.
It is currently through half the backup process. Hopefully no probs from here. I'm sure i can screw something up!
keep you posted!
Thanks again fellas!


----------



## Fl1pp3r (Jan 1, 2006)

Success! Thanks guys! I can't wait to upgrade again!


----------

